# Merlin's up date



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

pic's of merlin and some with his first rosette from the essex inuit show
his grown up a lovely cuddly pup


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

omfg he is reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nice  i love the first pic bigtime.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

his grey has started to come through more now.
his like a little fluff


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Yer hes really wolfy like now,,,, i want him 

Pssst drop him down to me


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no way
i think theres 1 left lol lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol said:


> no way
> i think theres 1 left lol lol


oooooooooo if only i had the money  ild be very tempted 
dont see many like him around thats for sure.

lol @ no way


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very few and spread far and wide


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol said:


> very few and spread far and wide


pity one or 2 wernt spread my way then lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> pity one or 2 wernt spread my way then lol


what part of the country?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

carol said:


> what part of the country?


south east kent


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> south east kent


oh yes there is 
merlins brother gone down to kent
not quite sure where yet but the new owners gonna call me she asked lyn for my number as she had dallies as well untill she losted him few months back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow Carol he really is wolfie like isnt he,, gorgeous,,and hasnt he grown,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes and now changing colour 

so glad i got him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

carol said:


> yes and now changing colour
> 
> so glad i got him


he was well worth the wait then Carol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ok theres gonna be a fight coz i want him as well, he's fantastic!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi carol he is looking great and well done at the show  how was it


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yes well worth the wait

oh was great when we got there all the dogs were still running about, and came charging over to say hello, good job im used to lot of dogs or could of frighten you, if not used to it, but they were all so friendly zak had a charge round with them merlin had lots of plays.

was a great day. you would have loved it


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> yes well worth the wait
> 
> oh was great when we got there all the dogs were still running about, and came charging over to say hello, good job im used to lot of dogs or could of frighten you, if not used to it, but they were all so friendly zak had a charge round with them merlin had lots of plays.
> 
> was a great day. you would have loved it


awwww im glad you had fun and the dog enjoyed it it is a bit of a sight isnt it lol,,,, ahh well done again


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes and absolutely stunning dog, I want him too lol you had better make sure you lock your doors at night with us lot after him lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you got to get through the others lol lol lo lo


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol we are all very jealous of you, hes gorgeous


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

its just simply not fare 

i dont want one of the others i want him....


Carollllllllllllll  u know we luv youuuuuuuu   hand im ova


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

he's really gorgeous Carol and well done in the show.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww hes gorgoeus and well done him for winning,,,


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont blame ya for not wanting to part with him Carol - it took alot of arm twisting to get him LOL - and other stuff I'm sure 

He's fab


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - he doesnt look too impressed with his rosette - last picture looks like hes giving it a sniff to cock his leg LOL
Hes a sweet looking boy


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Great pics - he doesnt look too impressed with his rosette - last picture looks like hes giving it a sniff to cock his leg LOL
> Hes a sweet looking boy


more likely he wants to eat it lol


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

what a beautifull dog my partner wants to get a german shepherd but i think hes gonna change his mind when hes sees your dog


----------

